# North Dakota Oahe



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I am headed to Oahe this weekend. Anyone have any time on what they are catching them on?? Leeches, crawlers, lindy's jigs, bare hooks, bottom bouncerers????

Any help is appreciated,
Vern


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How'd ya do?

It was a ROUGH summer on Oahe with the lake of a forage base.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

fish are starting to slide up a little shallower now. find the big schools of bait fish and you will find the fish. two weeks ago the graph told the story found big pods of bait in 50-55 fow and pulled slow death with gulp real slow through them with 3 oz bouncers and did real well. over all it has been a good year for me in the mobridge to akaska area


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

We didnt do to hot. Actually it was quite hot 90s. It was very tough. in 3 days we caught 5 fish: 1 6in walleye, 3 northern and a channel cat. First day we went out we were battling 3-4 ft swells (so we thought). When we turned around they were more in the 5-6 ft category. Not a great idea for a 16ft fish hawk. went out the next day and was pretty decent until the wind picked up again out of the N causing 3 ft waves... we didnt stay very long. The 3rd day we were headed out when a storm rolled in with lightning. Ended up with 34 doves though.


----------

